# Anyone interested in a monthly or weekly photo "contest" ?



## Thayerphotos (Dec 19, 2010)

Anyone want to participate in a monthly, bi-weekly, or weekly photo contest ?

I'm thinking something along these lines:

A whatever time frame we give it, theme.  and everyone enters and votes .  The Winner choses the next theme and maybe get's an e-certificate of accomplishment and bragging rights ?

I'm an outdoor natural light shooter by passion,  but living in West Michigan has me indoors from most of December through Mid March, and having a contest like this can help to fight the winter blahs.

voting could be done by private message to one of the mods if they're interrested, or one of the more experienced posters here in the photo forum.

My thought's on a time frame are,  a month is probably too long, and a week can be too short if you're busy or only partly dedicated.

Themes can be literally anything, a single word, a concept, a particular object or person .

feel free to add your thoughts, and maybe we can get this off the ground after the new year ?


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

Thayerphotos said:


> Anyone want to participate in a monthly, bi-weekly, or weekly photo contest ?
> 
> I'm thinking something along these lines:
> 
> ...


I hope you get some takers on this. I might even participate in a few - but I know I couldn't commit to being part of a regular weekly thing. Sometimes my schedule is too hectic, and sometimes I'm just too tired! But I'd definately follow the thread to see what people are shooting. There are a few really good photographers here too.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

No thanks.  I post for fun, don't like competitions of any sort.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

scarlet said:


> No thanks. I post for fun, don't like competitions of any sort.


It think it would only be a "for fun" competition.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Laurie said:


> It think it would only be a "for fun" competition.


Sorry, I don't find competitions fun.


----------



## 3bayjunkie (Dec 26, 2010)

yes


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

I would be interested, but I'm not very techie you will need to tell me how to load pics on the site!  

Mel


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

I think that might be fun! I'd prefer a monthly contest though. I don't think I have the time for it to be a weekly thing.


----------

